# Oil Dip Stick broke



## cla9060 (Dec 10, 2008)

I went to check my oil level on my nissan sentra gxe 2002 and when I was trying to pull out the Oil Dip Stick, the orange puller got broke.

Is look like this plastic part got cristalized because of the heat 

Have any of you has experienced something similar?

is there any recall on that?

what can i do?

claudia


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

New ones run about $5-$6 and yes its kind of common


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Speedo,

I've seen this enough I've got to ask, is there any chance the 2.0 liter dip sticks can be make to work? I see no way they can break. I don't have a 1.8 around to check.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the one for the 2.0 is alot shorter than the 1.8


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

had a thought, I wonder if you could change the tube(guide) out along with the dip stick to make it work??


----------



## dskiff (Jan 7, 2009)

Same thing happened to me on my 2001... Went to get an oil change and they snapped the stick off and told me i have to come back to get the oil changed when its fixed.. I lost my mind.. had to drill a wall hole in the sode of the holster and wedge it up.. pretty lame that it happen's ! but new ones only run you 5- 8 bucks...


----------

